# How good is an ENTP's shot of being a writer?



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm an ENTP, and I know we tend to jump from one interest to another, but for a while now I've been focusing on becoming a horror novelist. I pretty much never see "writer" listed as a good ENTP career, and as far as famous ones go, there's only Lewis Carrol. He was described as not working very hard at writing, yet having so much talent for it, that he didn't need to focus on it all the time. Considering all this, honestly what are my chances? :frustrating:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

As good of a chance as anybody.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Aren't there a lot of N-dom writers? Above statement is true, but I fail to see how we'd all fail in it. I think we just need to find something that _really_ interests. Just stick with it and then worry about the other interests after it's published.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Free flow of ideas.

Let 'em rip - on paper.



...No, seriously. I'm of the opinion that there can be appeal in all styles of writing. There's no reason an ENTP can't make a great writer and be genuine to his own inclinations - writing is a creative act and encourages any sort of expression.


----------

